# Intro-hello!



## Robertron (Apr 5, 2016)

Greetings all, I'm a newb from N. Ireland. I just got back form living in Melbourne for a few years and have arrived at a good time it seems. Coffee seems to be blowing up in the UK and Ireland in the past few years. Standards have come a long way since i left in 2007, particularly noticeable to me in Belfast and Dublin. Long may it continue!

I love the fundamentals of coffee and I'm keen to mine more info on terroirs etc and roasting chemistry. Also on here to hunt out advice on home roasting (recently read about the Huky 500....). Will dig deep before I fire out too many questions!

Light/Med roasts, filtered, black or with with a drop of milk to take the edge off!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum - and there a number of N. Ireland Forum members and a healthy home roasting contingent (not me - not enough time).


----------

